# is my guppy pregnant?



## ashbash (Mar 31, 2010)

goes my guppy look pregnant? if so, how long do you think it will be till she gives birth? this is the first time i’ve had a pregnant guppy so i need some information on what to do. when do i put her in the breeding tank? well, its not really a tank, its like a container that has holes that sits at the top of the tank. i'm sure you know what i'm talking about.  but please help! i'd like both the mom and the babies to be safe! thanks!
here’s two pictures of her:
http://tinypic.com/r/i3f9m9/5
http://tinypic.com/r/b85s75/5


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

She is pregnant. However, it is impossible to really tell how long until she will give birth. She is not close, so you have a lot of time to prepare. You'll know when she is getting close - she'll look like she is about to pop. A breeding compartment like you describe should work, or just lots of plants in the aquarium (fake or real) will give the fries somewhere to hide.


----------



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

i would say she maybe has a week to 2 weks left, but every fish is different lol i usualy wait until i see that just under the gravid spot (black dot above her bum) has i white bump that almost looks like it has a u shape in it i will try and photograph my female i have in a breeder just now and put it up, and the gravid spot will apear to be very dark red/black and it may be very low down in the fish and other things to look out for are hiding all the time, not eating but you will have to watch because my girls take the food in their mouths and spit it back out after a few seconds, they also mite be hiding next to the heater too. my big red wag platy hid out in my boat wreck and had her baby at some point


----------

